# Flourite to Aquasoil



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

For those who replace thier Flourite to ADA AS, what would you suggest or what is your comment regarding the growth of your plants?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Only one word: Superb.

Given very similar growth conditions, save the substrate, AS outperforms Fluorite. No comparison. This is from my own experience.
​


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Only one word: Superb.
> 
> Given very similar growth conditions, save the substrate, AS outperforms Fluorite. No comparison. This is from my own experience.
> ​


what do you mean save the substrate?. i was wondering cause i saw many beatiful Aquascape with ADA AS and better growth of plants.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> what do you mean save the substrate?. i was wondering cause i saw many beatiful Aquascape with ADA AS and better growth of plants.


He meant: "Given very similar growth conditions, other than the substrate, AS outperforms Fluorite. No comparison. This is from my own experience."


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone ever swap it out and put plants and fish directly back in? I'm thinking of swapping the flourite out in one of my tanks, but I don't want the ammonia from the AS to hurt anyone, and I don't have another place to put the residents temporarily.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

For me, I waited for about 3-5 days before adding any fish. Plants I added right away with no ill effect. The growth was just amazing. 

Simply put, under near identical situations, plants in AS grew at a rate that is much faster than any other substrates I've tried. My glosso took less than 3 days to spread into a nice carpet, whereas it took 1 week+ in Eco. Both were grown under high light and pressurized CO2. Fertilization was also identical.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

well maybe its time to get really serious, I go for ADA then, Just curious about the longetivity of the substrate, some says you need to replce it 1 after 1 year, but i think its not true, and you can put this Step 3 on it. You know just curious cause i dont want to change it all over again .


When doing changing of substrate, do you think it will be nice to save the water on my tank or just pour another 100% water on it?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hate to always have to add the phrase, 'in my experience' in order to not get some people from busting in with their unique exceptions(kindda like those ads in which you see a car with a hot chick, and a fine print that says: hot chick not included.......DUH.....) The never-ending disclaimers.....

But anyways, for me, 'in my experience' , I found that using the water from the prev. setup allows for a much quicker transition period. You can put in the fish much sooner. That's ideal if you are not patient or have little time or already have fish from prev set up. If you are starting afresh, then I would advice to use 100% new water by all means and just wait. Afterall, we are growing plants. Patience should be a prerequisite !


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

well i dont have any fish right now, but i was afraid to do 100% water change cause i already done it on one of my tank and all my plants melt, i dont know why.

Maybe 50% will do, what do you think


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I always like to do things based on my own experience because that way you already have a feel for the things you are doing, rather than following up on someone else's experience which might be different for whatever the reasons. To me, different tanks are like different worlds, and it's even more so when you're trying to compare two people's tanks that are thousands of miles apart. 

For whatever the reason your plants melted in the past, I think you should definitely do what you think would be better solutions. It's never happened to me before. Maybe only with certain type of Crypts. Another instance this has happened to me once was when the new water temperature was really low, and the plants from the prev. set up came from water that had higher temp. 

Bottom line: Do what you think is right based on your own exp.

And definitely show us the pix of the new set up


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

sure thing, thanks paul


----------

